# Feeding market goats



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 24, 2012)

So my kids are taking 3 market goats to fair this year. We had them pick out the biggest of our herd, and meatiest. They were weaned last month and on Boer Goat Developer. They have been with the other kids, and eating with them, but we brought them in last night so as to get them more gentle and concentrate on their feeding program more. 

So, we want them to grow to their maximum. My Boer Goat Developer R20 says it is to be the *sole ration* fed to growing goats. Then later on down the label it says it must be mixed with grain, do not feed undiluted. (Also says do not feed to lactating goats!)

So I am wondering what is a good feed program for market goats. One is already 60 lbs, so he has already reached the minimum weight requirement for weigh in. The other 2 need 15 lbs by June 5. They have been dewormed and received their CD/T shots, and will get another one this week. On a good free choice goat mineral. Should I get a Show goat grain to mix with the Developer?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 24, 2012)

We feed ours only show goat feed,  very little hay(just a small handful),  climbing toys in the pen, and hard exercise every other day. Better for your goat to be trained to sprint rather than jog at a steady pace. grain divided up into 2 or 3 feedings a day, between 3% and 3.5% of their body weight a day. 
So a 50 lb goat would be eating 1 1/2 lbs of show feed a day. 

They should be gaining between .4 and .5 lbs a day, so 12 to 15 lbs a month. 

Don't over looking worming them, especially for tapeworms. i worm them once every 3 weeks until a month before the fair. 

30 days before the fair We give them a bo-se shot.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 24, 2012)

OK, so you would take them OFF the Boer Goat Developer and put them on Show goat feed? Or mix in some developer with it? It is medicated for cocci and supposed to be good for growing goats but I want them to grow as much as possible. They have a Show Goat feed at the feed store here also, now that market animals are being purchased, there's displays of all kinds every time I go to town.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 24, 2012)

No, we don't mix our show feed with any other feed, we feed only the show feed, The last 4 to 6 weeks we add a 30% protein top dress on top of that, instructions normally say 1/4 cup twice a day. One year we did a half a can of vanilla ensure the last 5 weeks or so, That worked pretty well, but was expensive, and with the weather being warm, and the Ensure making the feed sticky and wet, it was messy to feed. 



Your show feed, should be medicated, and ammonia chloride should be in it. I have never seen one that wasn't.


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2012)

We feed Full Bore as there main feed then the last 6 weeks we top dress with a mixture of Essential Wether Top , and Essential Wide Open.


Chris


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 25, 2012)

Chris said:
			
		

> We feed Full Bore as there main feed then the last 6 weeks we top dress with a mixture of Essential Wether Top , and Essential Wide Open.
> 
> 
> Chris


That is pretty much what we are doing, just a different brand, We don't have Kent feed available in our area. We have also been adding a handful of beet pulp to our show goats feed, a trick we used when feeding out our show heifer. 

Chris, how much are you feeding of the show feed and how many times a day?


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feed 3 times a day and about 5% of there body a day, so a 80lb goat would get 4lbs of feed a day. 


Chris


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 25, 2012)

Chris said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you expecting your goat to eat all 1.33 lbs in a certain amount of time, let's say 15 minutes, or do you just put it out and expect it to be ate before the next feeding? 

We just put out a certain amount and expect it ate before the next feeding, I don't find the goats it like the lambs do.  The lambs will eat their ration with in 10 minutes or so, Although we did have a lamb one time that we had to separate, because she was a grazer and wouldn't eat her meal in 10 to 15 minutes. 

We tie up our lambs and put their front feet on blocks, but we haven't had any success with individually feeding our goats and tying them up. 

Also, could you share your exercise schedule with us and techniques. Thank you


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> are you expecting your goat to eat all 1.33 lbs in a certain amount of time, let's say 15 minutes, or do you just put it out and expect it to be ate before the next feeding?
> 
> We just put out a certain amount and expect it ate before the next feeding, I don't find the goats it like the lambs do.  The lambs will eat their ration with in 10 minutes or so, Although we did have a lamb one time that we had to separate, because she was a grazer and wouldn't eat her meal in 10 to 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


We expect that amount of feed eaten before the next feeding all though most of the time the feed is gone within 15 minutes or so.
As for exercise we walk, run and pasture them then we also have them eat up hill.

Chris


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 25, 2012)

Chris said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Full Bore is almost like the Boer Goat developer I feed. Mine has 17% protein and yours has 16%, but yours has 3% fat and mine has 2%. Thanks so much for sharing your feeding and exercise programs, 20K, and Chris. This is the kids first year with goats, they have always showed lambs. And since they come from our farm, I want the goats to do well. 
I think we are doing all right then, except since they aren't here during the day they weren't feeding them 3 times. I'll start giving them more feed when I'm in the barn. But they always still have some when I look. They aren't cleaning it all up yet.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 25, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just looked up the other 2 products, the Essential Wether, and Essential Wether Top. I'll have to see if anyone carries anything like that around here too. Both sound like great products.


----------

